# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن التاسع الميلادى من 800 م و حتى 900 م



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن التاسع الميلادى من 800 م و حتى 900 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن الثامن إن الخليفة وقتها كان  *هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسى الخامس* 

و كان والى مصر هو الليث بن الفضل 
و كان *البابا مرقس الثانى  هو بطريرك الاسكندرية *
استطاع البابا أن يأخذ من الوالى الترخيص ببناء الكنائس 
كما استطاع هذا البطريرك أن يجدد العلاقات بين الكنيستين الاسكندرية و الانطاكية
و أعطى الله هذا البابا موهبة شفاء الأمراض
و تعين ولاه على مصر بعد الليث ولاه كثيرون 

لحد هنا و الدنيا كانت بخير لكن فى 193هـ / 809م توفى هارون الرشيد

الحقيقة يا إخوتى هارون كان عنده 5 أولاد معروفين
واحد مات فى حياة هارون
واحد زهد الدنيا و مش عايز لا خلافة ولا  ولاية و لا غيره
اتبقى 3
واحد اسمه عبدالله المأمون هو الكبير ..........واحد اسمه محمد الأمين ......واحد اسمه المعتصم بالله ........كانوا إخوة من الأب فقط

قبل ما يموت هارون عزم على تولية المأمون بعده لأنه الكبير إلا أنه عدل عن رأيه و ولى الأمين بسبب أمه 

*فتولى الأمين بن هارون الرشيد الخلافة ليصبخ الخليفة العباسى السادس فى  193هـ / 809م*

و تعين ولاه على مصر بعد الليث ولاه كثيرون منهم
 - جابر بن الاشعث الطائى فى 195هـ / 811م . 

فى عهده تباعد ما بين الأمين وأخيه المأمون وخلع الأمين أخاه من ولاية العهد وعهدها إلى ابنه موسى . وتكلم بعض الجند فى خلع الأمين غضباً للمأمون . 
وتم خلع محمد الأمين بمصر ومبايعة المأمون فى 196هـ /  812م 

و هنا إستغل مسلمو الأندلس هذا الخلاف و هجموا على مصر فقامت الحرب بين مسلمى الاسكندرية و مسلمى الاندلس و قتلوا بعض 
المهم كل ما يجدوا جثة ملقاه عند باب كنيسة المخلص يظنوا أن النصارى قتلوها فأخذوا يضطهدون المسيحيين بشدة و نهبوا البيوت و المنازل و الكنائس و سلبوا الأوانى المقدسة و أثموا بالمقادس كما أنهم كانوا يقبضون عليهم و يبيعونهم كالعبيد فكان البابا يشتريهم   و يسلمهم كتب إعتاقهم حالا و كانوا أيضا يقتلون المسيحيين حتى لبس البابا لبس الحداد 


- ثم قتل محمد الأمين

وأصبح أخوه *المأمون بن هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسى السابع فى  198هـ / 813 م . *

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس الثانى البطريرك ال 49 فى 22 برمودة 819 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يعقوب " ياكوبوس " البطريرك ال 50 فى شهر بؤونة 819 م فى خلافة المأمون 
*
وتولى مصر فى عهدالمأمون الكثير من الولاه حتى جاءت *ولايه عبيد الله بن طاهر بن الحسين ، فى 211هـ / 826 م وحتى 212هـ / 827 م . *
هذا الوالى أباح لجنوده نهب الأديرة و احراق الكنائس و التمثيل بعابديها
فى هذه الأيام و فى حدود سنة 828 م سرق أهالى البندقية " مدينة بإيطاليا " جسد القديس مار مرقس الرسول " كان يوجد بكنيسة الأروام ببوكاليا " بعد أن أقنعوا الحراس بأن الجسد سيكون فى مدينة مسيحية بعيد عن أهوال إضطهاد المسلمين 

*ثم تولى بعد ذلك على مصر أخو الخليفة أبو إسحق بن هارون الرشيد " المعتصم "   الذى وكل عنه عمير بن الوليد فى 214هـ / 829 م *

فجار على الأقباط فقام الأقباط  بثورة و امتنع أهل الوجه البحرى عن دفع الجزية  
فقامت حروب كثيرة بين الأقباط و عسكر الوالى حتى قتل الوالى عمير بعد شهرين من ولايته و استخلف بعده آخر 
ثم تنيح البابايعقوب "ياكوبوس "البطريرك ال 50 فى 14 أمشير  830 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا سيمون الثانى البطريرك ال 51 و تنيح بعد خمسة أشهر فى 3 بابة سنة 830 م فى خلافة المأمون *


ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوساب الأول البطريرك ال 52 فى شهر هاتور  831 م فى خلافة المأمون 
*

المهم
إقتدى أقباط الصعيد بأقباط وجه بحرى فأصبحت البلاد فى حالة فوضى فقدم اليها المعتصم ب 4000 جندى و قتل أهل الحوف و استمر الأقباط ثائرين و أخرجوا العمال لسوء سيرتهم و قتلوهم و أسروهم حتى وصل خبر الثورة للخليفة 

فقدم أمير المؤمنين المأمون بنفسه الى مصر فى 217هـ/ 832 م وعزل الوالى عيسى بن منصور  ككبش فداء لتهدئة الأقباط 

ثم هجم بعساكره على البشموريين فشتت شملهم و قتل الرجال و سبى النساء و الأطفال و سلب أموالهم و هدم كنائسهم و لم يبرح تلك الجهة حتى خرب منازلهم و جعل بلادهم العامرة أطلال  ......فلم يقو الأقباط على المقاومة .....و كان المسلمون فى هذه الأيام يخضعوا الأقباط الثائرين و يقتلوهم و ينهبوهم و أخذوا عدد كبير منهم و باعوهم كالحيوانات حتى إضطر الفقراء الى إعتناق الدين الاسلامى ....و أخذ عدد الأقباط يقل حتى صار أقل من عدد المسلمين ....... و لما كان هؤلاء الفقراء يفلحون أراضى إخوانهم الأقباط الباقين على إيمانهم المسيحى فاستغلوا الفرصة و إغتصبوا أراضيهم و بذلك زاد عدد المسلمين و قويت شوكتهم .

ثم ترك الخليفة المأمون مصر بعد شهر من قدومه إليها 
ثم توفى المأمون بنوبة قلبية فى  218 هـ / 833 م 

*وتولى الخلافة أبو اسحق محمد المعتصم بالله بن الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثامن فى  218 هـ / 833 م *

وقد تعرض البابا يوساب للموت بضرب عنقه بالسيف بواسطة أخو الأفشين قائد جيش المعتصم بالله لكن الله نجاه  وفي أيامه أصدر المعتصم الخليفة العباسي أمرًا إلى واليه على مصر بتجريد الكنائس من زينتها ونزع الأعمدة الرخامية منها، ومن الكنائس التي خضعت لهذا الأمر كنيسة مارمينا بمريوط

ثم توفى المعتصم بالله فى  228هـ / 842 م 

*وتولى الخلافة الواثق بالله بن محمد المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى التاسع فى  228 هـ / 842 م 
*
وكان البابا يُعِد شبانًا من الأفريقيين ممن كانوا يهدونهم ملوك أثيوبيا والنوبة المسيحيين ليكونوا بمثابة إرساليات للكرازة في بلاد أثيوبيا وغيرها من البلاد الأفريقية، وفتح البابا لهؤلاء الشبان مدرسة لتعليمهم قواعد الدين المسيحي في البطريركية، لكن أسقف مصر المقطوع من الكهنوت وشى إلى قاضي مصر أن هؤلاء الشبان مسلمون، فما كان من القاضي إلا أن أرسل وأحضر هؤلاء الشبان كما استدعى البطريرك وعنفه قائلاً: "لا ينبغي أن تخطف أبناء المسلمين لتنصرهم". فأجابه البابا: "هؤلاء نصارى أولاد نصارى أُرسِلوا إليَّ من ملكيّ النوبة وأثيوبيا"، فأتى القاضي بالشبان أمام البطريرك، ونظرًا لعظم تهديد القاضي لهم اعترفوا بالإسلام أمامه، وانتهى الأمر بأن صار هؤلاء الشبان عبيدًا واقتسمهم أعيان المسلمين.

ثم توفى الواثق بالله فى  232هـ / 847 م 

*وتولى الخلافة  المتوكل على الله بن المعتصم بالله بن هارون الرشيد ليصبح الخليفة العباسى العاشر فى  232 هـ / 847 م *

ديه بأة كانت أيام سودة
أحكي لكم اللى حصل

ولى الخليفة المتوكل على مصر ابنه المنتصر و كانا كلاهما يبغضان الأقباط  

فعاملا الأقباط بالقوة و الجور و نهبوا حجارة الرخام و المرمر الموجودة بالكنائس  و بقبور الأقباط و نقلها  الى قصور الخليفة ببغداد 

ثم تنيح البابا يوساب الأول البطريرك ال 52 فى 23 بابة  849 م
ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خائيل الثانى البطريرك ال 53 فى 25 كيهك 849 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل *

و لم يكد يجلس على كرسيه حتى تعرض له الولاه الظالمون طالين مبالغ كثيرة على سبيل الرشوة أو يمنعونه من الجلوس على الكرسى فاضطر الى بيع ذخائر الكنيسة 
ثم تنيح فى 22 برمودة 851 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا قزمان الثانى البطريرك ال 54 فى 24 أبيب 851 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل 
*
و سن المتوكل قوانين صارمة ضد المسيحيين 
فأمر بأن تلبس النساء المسيحيات لبس الزانيات و هو أن يتنقبن ببرقع عسلى اللون 
أما الرجال فيلبسون طيالس " جمع شال " عسلى اللون و يشدوا الزنانير " أحزمة بالوسط " ليشبهوا لبس النساء 

و أن يخيط كل رجل على ثيابه قطعتين من القماش طول الواحدة 4 قراريط ذات لونين مختلفين و لون الاثنين يخالف لون الثياب و أن لا يركبوا سوى الحمير و البغال ببراذع قذرة عليها علامة خاصة و يعملوا كرتين فى مؤخرة البرذعة و الركابات تكون من خشب و اللجام قطعة من الحبل

أما بيوت الأقباط فيوضع على أبوابها صور شياطين و قرود من خشب 
و منع إشعال النور فى الحفلات و الأعراس 
و أن لا يطبخوا طعاما على مرأى الناس 
و أن يساووا قبورهم بالأرض
و ممنوع استعمال الصليب فى أحد الشعانين

و أمر بهدم الكنائس المحدثة " يعنى اللى مبنية جديد "

فذل الأقباط ذلا عظيما و أسلم منهم عدد لا يحصى و الذين لم يسلموا كانوا لا يقوون على التظاهر بالمسيحية فيصلون بأصوات ضعيفة 
و كان الأساقفة يقوونهم و يقولون أن المسيح نفسه ركب جحشا و أن الخيول للمتكبرين 
و لا تستعمل إلا فى الحروب

و بعد ذلك صدر أمر برفض الأقباط من الأععمال الحكومية فانحط شأن الكثير من الأقباط
ثم منع الصلاة على الموتى و إستأصل جميع الكروم و منع بيع النبيذ حتى لا يتم سر الافخارستيا إلا أن الكهنة كانوا لا يهابون الموت فكانوا يبذلون قصارى جهدهم ليحصلوا على العنب من خارج مصر فكان ينشف حين وصوله مصر و يصير زبيب فيضعه الكاهن فى الماء ثم يعصره قبل أن يختمر لعدم وود وقت كاف و منذ ذلك الحين صار الأقباط يستعملون على الدوم نبيذ بدل الخمر للمناولة 

و فى نحو سنة 852 م عزم الرومانيون على استرداد مصر فاستردوا دمياط  فخاف الخليفة أن يقف معهم الأقباط فطلب منهم مبلغا طائلا و إذ لم يتمكنوا نهب القسوس و قفل جميع كنائس الفسطاط و بابليون إلا واحدة 


ثم تنيح البابا قزمان الثانى البطريرك ال 54 فى 21 هاتور  859 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا شنودة الأول البطريرك ال 55 فى 13 طوبة 859 م فى عهد خلافة المتوكل 
*
الغريب أن المتوكل قتل على يد ابنه المنتصر فى 247 هـ /861 م

*وتولى الخلافة المنتصر بن  المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الحادى عشر فى  247 هـ / 861 م 
و مارس نفس أنواع الذل مثل أبيه للأقباط
لكنه مات فى 248 هـ/ 862 م
*
*وتولى الخلافة المستعين بالله بن المعتصم ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثانى عشر فى  248 هـ / 862 م 
*هذا الخليفة أراح الأقباط و رد لهم ما سلب منهم من الكنائس من الاسكندرية الى أسوان و صارت تمارس الخدمات فى الكنائس كالعادة 

و تم خلع المستعيتن بالله فى 252 هـ /866 م

*وتولى الخلافة المعتز بالله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الثالث عشر فى  252 هـ / 866 م *

فشكى الأقباط ظلم الولاه للخليفة فأعطى أمرا برجوع جميع الأراضى و الكنائس و الأديرة و أوانى المذبح 
لكن أحد الولاة فى عهد هذا الخليفة فرض على المسيحيين ضريبة باهظة و الذى زاد الأمر سوءا هجوم العرب على بعض بلاد الصعيد و أضروا بالبلاد و العباد و خربوا الأديرة
فلما اشتكوا للخليفة أمر الوالى بصرف الكرب عنهم فاستراحوا قليلا 

و قتل المعتز بالله فى 255 هـ/ 869 م

*وتولى الخلافة المهتدى بالله بن الواثق ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الرابع عشر فى  255 هـ / 869 م 
*
و قتل المهتدى بالله فى 256 هـ/ 870 م

*وتولى الخلافة المعتمد على الله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى الخامس عشر فى  256 هـ / 870 م 
*
كان قائد جيش المعتمد على الله رجل اسمه* أحمد بن طولون* ....نادى نفسه ملكا على مصر "مثل  إنقلاب عسكرى " و *بدايه عصر الدولة الطولونية فى مصر*
ملحوظة كدة على جنب 
الدولى الطولونية كانت فى مصر فى أثناء الخلافة العباسية 

و لكى يحبب الأقباط فيه ساوى الأقباط بالمسلمين فى الضرائب 
و لكنه كان يفضل الاتراك على العرب و الأروام على القبط
و كان أيامها يتم حفر ترعة على يد أحد المهندسين المسيحيين المهرة و لما جاء ابن طولون ليتفرج عليها عثر حصانه بكومة تراب أهمل العمال فى نقلها فغضب على المهندس و سجنه

ثم قرر ابن طولون بناء جامع ضخم على 300 عمود فقيل له مثل هذا العدد من الأعمدة لا يمكن الحصول عليه إلا إذا هدمت الكنائس ....و كان لا يريد بناء جامع على أساس السرقة .....و علم أن المهندس المسجون يمكنه حل هذه المشكلة فأطلق سراحه 
و بالفعل بنى له الجامع و عمل فيه ميضة جميلة فقرر ابن طولون راتبا له يتقاضاه طوال حياته إلا أنه فيما بعد ألزم المهندس باعتناق الاسلام فأبى فقطعت رأسه .
و فيما بعد زاد ابن طولون الضرائب على أغنياء الأقباط و نهب أموالهم

ثم تنيح البابا شنودة الأول البطريرك ال 55 فى 24 برمودة  880 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ميخائيل الأول " خائيل الثالث "البطريرك ال 56 فى 30 برمودة 880 م فى عهد خلافة المعتمد على الله  *

و فى أيامه زاد أحمد بن طولون الضرائب على الكنيسة حتى إن البابا سجن لمدة سنة و خرج شرط أن يدفع 20000 دينار على قسطين و أخذ كبار المسيحيين يستعطون لأجله 
و إضطر الى بيع إحدى الكنائس بالبساتين لليهود لدفن موتاهم و لم تزل تحت يدهم الى يومنا هذا 
و اشتد الضيق على المسيحيين جدا و على البابا و بينما هم كذلك ذهب راهب بثياب باليه الى تلاميذ البابا و أخبرهم أن الرب سيمزق صك الغرامة بعد 40 يوم 
و بالفعل مات أحمد بن طولون فى 884 م و تولى مصر بعده خماروية الذى كان يميل للمسيحيين فمزق صك الغرامة 
ثم مات المعتمد على الله فى 892 م
*وتولى الخلافة المعتضد بالله بن المتوكل ليصبح الخليفة العباسى السادس عشر فى  278 هـ / 892 م *
ثم تنيح البابا ميخائيل الأول فى 20 برمهات سنة 900 م
و بنهايه هذا القرن قل عدد المسيحيين الى أقل من 5 ملايين نسمة فقط 
ملحوظة بس صغيرة فى هذا القرن ظهرت بدعة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب و الابن 
لكن هذه البدعة ظهرت فى المملكة الرومانية فقط  و وجدت نقدا لاذعا من بطاركة الأروام
يتبع فى العاشر الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

ملحوظة وجدت بعض التواريخ التى تخص رسامة و نياحة البطاركة مختلفة فى الكتاب عن السنكسار فالتزمت بالسنكسار


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

*تسلم إيديكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

تسجيل للمتابعة ... .


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2011)

جميل يا ايريني

مجهود ممتاز ورائع

متابعين

شكرا لكِ


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2011)

متابع دائما
شكرا لمجهودك وموضوعك الجميل
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## مريم12 (27 مايو 2011)

*مجهووود رااائع يا ايرينى
تسلم ايدك
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## نونوس14 (27 مايو 2011)

*رااااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلم إيديكي حبيبتي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*



*شكرا يا روزيتا على مرورك و تعليقك و تقييمك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> تسجيل للمتابعة ... .




*شكرا يا نرمين 1 على مرورك و متابعتك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا ايريني
> 
> مجهود ممتاز ورائع
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع دائما
> شكرا لمجهودك وموضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يفرحك​



*شكرا يا أستاذ النهيسى على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهووود رااائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*شكرا يا مريم 12 على مرورك و تعليقك و تقييمك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رااااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
> ​



*شكرا يا نونوس 14 على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رااائع يا ايرينى
تسلم إيديكي حبيبتي ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *مجهود رااائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم إيديكي حبيبتي ​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57  على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا​*


----------

